# interior trim painting



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey I'm Mark.
I hope someone can help. I need to paint new construction next week. no problem except when it comes to the white doors, windows, base shoe and casing.

I've done the white package before, but this job is very upscale and looking for the correct procedure for painting the trim. I need to have this trim look like glass when finished.

My usual plan would be;

All trim in one room.
take hinges off doors and door frames.
place trim on horses.
spray all trim with my greco 190es sprayer .15tip. white semi-gloss latex.
when dry sand and reshoot the doors and frames.
clean and reinstall hinges.
carpenters install trim. 
Sand & fill holes with putty ? drywall 45... or what? what is best to fill nail 
holes with ?
then tape the wall and the floor and spray the trim in place.

anyone out there. for the best looking and correct procedure should i be using brush, oil base paint, what?

help in illinois.
thank you in advance


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Kinda funny this came up today. I was thinking about strating a similar thread about spraying trim. I don't paint every day, but I just did a little remodel of a family room and wanted opinions on my method.

I did all the necessary drywall repair after removing paneling, then textured, then primed walls.
Then I installed all trim.....base, crown, jambs, casing....filled nail holes with "nail hole filler"...crap from HD comes in a toothpaste type tube, caulked all trim to wall.

Next I did a little masking...

THEN...and here's the part I wanted to ask about...I Sprayed two coats of Vista brand white latex semi gloss using an HVLP automotive type spray gun from Harbor Freight...(a tool store renowned for their piss poor quality) that I borrowed from a friend.....I had to thin the paint just a touch, but it came out really nice, and there was SOOOO much LESS overspray than an airless....which is why I decided to try this gun. House is furnished and occupied. 

Unless someone tells me that too much atomizing will ruin paint, or something like that, I'm thinking about buying that hvlp gun...It's about $40. My airless was $650, and when I spray with it, it looks like a paint bomb went off.


----------



## Kuehl Coatings (Apr 26, 2011)

Aircoat sprayer. It's a mix between an hvlp and airless. Easier control of material and Overspray. Much faster than hvlp. About 1800 new. Or $75.00 per day to rent at Sherwin williams.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I never had trim painted before installation. It will be harder to touch up when there is a coat of semi gloss on it already and trim needed touch up or sanding.


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

Agree with Greg if it's upscale, paint it after it's installed. You'll be putting another coat of finish on when they are done done banging it around, sanding joints, smearing glue and shooting it full of holes, so you may as well wait until they are done

For painted wood I like to come in after the trim carpenters fill holes and sand. Prime the bare wood, sand and caulk 2 coats of finish.

When you say white semi-gloss latex you do mean something comparable to Pro Classic or Impervo waterbornes, right? they will hold up much better.

the air assists are nice but you can do a nice job with a standard airless..I would use a fine finish tip though


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

For high end work, (for any work actually) don't forget to back prime.

ps. I think the OP has finished the job by now, it's been 3 years. :whistling


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Reading his post katoman, I bet you he still sanding the trim :laughing:


----------



## chadda (May 3, 2011)

*Trim Paint*

Semi gloss is always harder to touch up after the fact. Leave trim for the final step, save your self the headache and back track work.


----------



## Spike2101 (Apr 22, 2011)

We typically use an airless with a fine finish tip for production type work. If the project is a remodel and the house is occupied the airless will cause too much problems (i.e. overspray, mist...); instead use an HVLP. 

We recently tried a new paint from Benjamin Moore (Advantage?...something like that) it levels nearly as good as an oil. If you sand between coats...it is pretty close to an airless.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it when people start up a dead thread. Especially when several others jump on without reading the entire thread. Just goes to show much like lemmings we are. Speaking from experience.


----------



## HandyGal (May 4, 2011)

An old thread, but apparently still relevant! I've used Advantage, Satin Impervo and Pro Classic and others for waterbased trim paint, but so far my favorite waterbased trim paint is Muralo Ultra Waterborne--it doesn't hide as well as the previous paints, but it has the nicest finish, closest to oil, out of the ones I have used to date. DOesn't look plasticky. Levels nicely, but not too heavy!


----------



## Painted (May 11, 2011)

Yeah man....spray the first coat or two before it is installed. Then use a spray shield,....(I use pieces of vinyl siding) for the final coat(s) and maybe little bit of tape here and there but not much, if any. Spray everything except the baseboards. You can brush them in a second.
i just sprayed EVERYTHING except the window slides on this home 231143_10150182861499548_602789547_6703577_435231_n.jpg twice in a tight neighborhood and windy as hell. Never touched a brush for more than a minute or two per day. Came out great. Sprayed 100's of occupied homes trim inside as well. Perfecto and slicky dooo!
Those that say it can't be done, simply don't know how to do it!
Had a builder tell me one time that he had a "specialist" coming in to stain and finish his new cherry library, ceilings and all for 15K. I said "Billy, give me 5k and I'll have it done a LOT quicker than the two weeks that the "specialist" you!" I walked in that library the next morning with a 5 of stain, bout 4 boxes of rags, 2 helpers to wipe the stain, a can of wax, and I reckon about 15 gallons of lacquer and thinner. That afternoon at about 5:00 pm, I was waxing the library desktops and FINISHED!
222091_10150182862054548_602789547_6703580_7223300_n.jpg
224221_10150182860779548_602789547_6703571_7288883_n.jpg


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

careful when you take off hinges , first house I did that, and they were done roughly, screws in on angle to torqueh slight and then when I put em back the doors swung badly and the carpenter had to come back not too happy about it either, a shim or two missing, Stick to hinge pins tape what you need brush first then tape.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

since it looked like the OP was a general contractor maybe he should hire a painter to spray his trim, and if he was an experienced painter he would not be asking those questions...


----------

